# Top 5 Accessories Every Uber Driver Should Have



## kon (Mar 17, 2016)

X


----------



## maxthepoke (Sep 20, 2016)

Great video!  What about offering water? Hard candy?


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

kon said:


> Not worth it in my opinion. Unless you desperately need to get your rating up. Your just throwing money away out of your own pocket with water, candy, and gum.


It is a requirement that you have water and mints in the car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kon said:


> Where does it say in our contract that it is a requirement?? I have never had that crap in my car for passengers and I still maintain a good rating. Do taxi drivers and bus drivers give out anything for free? With rates so low, we cant afford to lose anymore money buying that crap


He's posting this in several threads. He just joined today and has 35 messages as of right now. Shill.


----------



## maxthepoke (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah, I never read that anywhere as a requirement. Believe me, as a newbie I read everything I could before I became a driver.......


----------



## Silver wolf (Sep 26, 2016)

So they don't tip, and I should give water and gum? Then I have to clean the mess they leave behind? No thanks. And my rating is 4.91


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

I drive in the SF Bay Area, and I find that riders in Santa Cruz, whether locals or tourists, really enjoy having water and candy in the car. They often tell me how they are going to give me a five star rating as soon as they see these refreshments. I generally see a loose positive correlation between having these refreshments in the car getting a tip as well. 

In SF and other surrounding areas, however, riders could honestly care less for the most part. In my opinion, it comes down to the reasons the rider requested the ride. Are they going out with friends? Are they trying to get from one place to the other ASAP?


----------



## AnUberDriver. (Oct 11, 2016)

Always remember this...not the tip which keeping you in the business but ratings..i never mind if rider didnt tip me..it is more important to gain the 5* rather than 1 or 2 dollars tip..


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have water/gatorade in back seat along with gum and mints. I also put in a tip box with a phone charger bank (2 android chargers, 2 iPod chargers) and my tips have increased. My customers love the phone chargers!


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Scooby4429 said:


> I have water/gatorade in back seat along with gum and mints. I also put in a tip box with a phone charger bank (2 android chargers, 2 iPod chargers) and my tips have increased. My customers love the phone chargers!


Gatorade? You must be driving for free every day.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Scooby4429 said:


> I have water/gatorade in back seat along with gum and mints. I also put in a tip box with a phone charger bank (2 android chargers, 2 iPod chargers) and my tips have increased. My customers love the phone chargers!


Are you giving them that special lemon-lime flavor you just poured for them? Is it still warm?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

AnUberDriver. said:


> Always remember this...not the tip which keeping you in the business but ratings..i never mind if rider didnt tip me..it is more important to gain the 5* rather than 1 or 2 dollars tip..


I don't see it that way at all. I'm working for money. As long as your rating is above the danger zone, I don't think it affects your money much, if at all. Maybe I'm wrong, though.

I started chatting people up a lot more. My rating went down slightly ( like .08 - could be a coincidence). Tips went up dramatically. I'll make that trade off all day.


----------

